# Smart Collection to Display which Photos are Not Synced to LR Mobile



## stonestokie (May 26, 2016)

All,

Quick question is there a way to find out which Photos are not synced to LR Mobile.  My catalog is stating 1333 images but only 1301 are Synced, trying to work out which ones are not!.

Any feedback greatly appreciated!.

Many Thanks 

Andy J.


----------



## RikkFlohr (May 26, 2016)

In the Catalog panel, there is a system collection called Synced Photos. Click on this. [CMD/CTRL][A] to select all. Click on "All Photographs" in the Catalog Panel then go to Edit>Invert Selection. The two photos not synced should be the only two selected.


----------

